# Eigener Kernel für Raspberry Pi 2 bootet nicht

## ConiKost

Hallo!

Ich habe mir einen Pi2 für meine Basteleien geholt, wobei ich ein Gentoo darauf installieren will.

Dazu habe ich, wie auch in der Dokumentation beschrieben, /boot mit FAT32 verstehen und auf / die passende Stage3 (arm7-hardfb) entpackt und grundlegend konfiguriert und eine passende Swap erzeugt.

Als Kernel habe ich zunächst einen fertigen aus Github https://github.com/raspberrypi/firmware geholt.

Damit bootet Gentoo und ist soweit benutzbar.

Allerdings ist mein Ziel, dass ich einen eigenen (kleineren) Kernel haben will. Dazu habe ich die sys-kernel/raspberrypi-sources emerged.

Leider scheitere ich mit der Aufgabe komplett.. auf x86/amd64-Systemen hatte ich da nie Probleme.

Es kommt immer wieder der Rainbow-Splash und das wars. Der Kernel von Github bootet dagegen sauber.

Um auszuschließen, dass evtl. meine eigene config fehlerhaft oder etwas fehlt, habe ich, wie in der Pi-Doku beschrieben, steht, einen default Build gemacht, wie hier beschrieben: https://www.raspberrypi.org/documentation/linux/kernel/building.md

```

KERNEL=kernel7

cd /usr/src/linux

make bcm2709_defconfig

make zImage modules dtbs

make modules_install

cp arch/arm/boot/dts/*.dtb /boot/

cp arch/arm/boot/dts/overlays/*.dtb* /boot/overlays/

cp arch/arm/boot/dts/overlays/README /boot/overlays/

scripts/mkknlimg arch/arm/boot/zImage /boot/$KERNEL.img

```

Auch das klappt nicht und ich lande am Ende wieder im Rainbow-Splash. Ich habe auch explizit auf dem Pi2 kompiliert, um mögliche Probleme mit meinem cross-Toolchain zu umgehen..

Jemand eine Idee, was ich hier grundlegend falsch mache? Mit dem Defaultbuild hätte es doch in jedem Fall klappen müssen?

[EDIT]

Hab mal meinen RS232-TTL Adapter an den Seriellen Port via GPIO rangehangen. Die einzige Meldung dort: "Uncompressing Linux... done, booting the kernel."

----------

## Treborius

hast Du mal ein diff von 

sys-kernel/raspberrypi-sources und den sourcen von deren seite gemacht?

vielleicht vergisst das ebuild bestimmte essentielle patches...

Was klügeres fällt mir auch nicht ein, benutzte meine pi nichtmehr   :Sad: 

----------

## ConiKost

Inzwischen gehe ich davon aus, dass mein Pi2 wohl defekt ist. Ich habe mir einen anderen Pi2 geliehen, dort bootet der Kernel mit meiner SD-Karte einwandfrei..

----------

## tazinblack

 *ConiKost wrote:*   

> Hallo!
> 
> ... Ich habe auch explizit auf dem Pi2 kompiliert, um mögliche Probleme mit meinem cross-Toolchain zu umgehen...
> 
> 

 

Sorry, ist OT aber mich würde an dieser Stelle sehr interessieren, wie lange das dauert mit dem Raspberri Pi 2. 

Ich überlege auch einen zu kaufen.

----------

## Treborius

kernel mit viele modules lag bei mir um die 4h

aber ist ja egal ... die pi lag in der ecke und werkelte vor sich hin

----------

